

Travis CI ― it’s the new awesomesauce - rohitarondekar
http://labnotes.org/2011/08/10/travis-ci/

======
grimen
I love this, it's like SaaS for CI. I'm excited about how awesome this would
be for private repos. Setting up CI sucks in general measures, so many avoid
it. I heard private repos is in the roadmap - though they will focus on
platform stability in the nerest feature.

Try it!

